# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ San Antonio 7:30pm FSNSW / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Alerto at Alamo* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (29-25) (11-14 on road) @ San Antonio Spurs (44-13) (25-2 at home) 









SBC Center, Friday February 4th, 2005
Chicago @ San Antonio 7:30pm	FSNSW / CSN-CHI / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Paris-6'2-PARKER <> Bologna-6'6-GINOBILI <> Cal State-6'7-BOWEN <> WakeForest-6'11-DUNCAN <> Bologna-7'-NESTEROVIC*


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

U-G-L-Y


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Well there's no way we lose by more than twenty :biggrin: 

Bulls as always
91

Spurs
89


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Spurs 106-87


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

107










94

Edit: BTW, the Bulls record is 29-25 not 29-24


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

First game without DEng,lets see if the players raise the level of their p[lay a little bit to cover Deng's absence.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Bulls 83.
Spurs 99.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*will the









merge once again victoriously?*

desperatly needed against duncan


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Slight correction to Chicago @ San Antonio 7:30pm FSNSW / CSN-CHI / NBALP*



BenDengGo said:


> <center> *Alerto at Alamo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, Bulls win in amazing fashion,
94 to 93

I also think that with Deng out, Skiles shakes up the lineup, goes with Tyson and Ben in the starting line up. We need those guys to step up.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

105










85

(I hope I'm wrong).


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Another Ugly one for us.

SA 102-83.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This is one of those games I wish the team could just not bother playing and head on off to their next gig. There is a slim chance the Bulls pull this one off, but they're going to have to bring it 110% on both offense and defense to even stand a chance. The Spurs are that good. Curry's GOT to come out aggressive and take it at Nesterovich. Tyson must stay out of foul trouble and if so, he can at least slow Duncan down. It's gonna be guys like Parker and Ginobilli (quick, adept wing players) who are going to give us fits. Hinrich is going to have to shoot better than he has and Gordon is going to need to pull out one of his "special" games. Basically, everything's going to have to click.

I don't think that's gonna happen....

Spurs 98
Bulls 77

This one ain't gonna be pretty! (I hope I'm soooooooo wrong!)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Only glimmer of hope is that Memphis stole one from them last week at home. Without Deng though... might not be too pretty

If we keep it close, we have a shot (as always)

Spurs 98
Bulls 91


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

* Spurs scouting report:* The Spurs shot only 41.9 percent overall but made 10 of 19 3-pointers (52.6 percent) in the Dec. 6 victory in Chicago. ... The Spurs have moved ahead of the Bulls to again lead the league in field-goal percentage defense at .420. ... Nazr Mohammed re-aggravated his groin strain in Wednesday's victory over Toronto. He received treatment Thursday and is questionable to play tonight. ... The Spurs have shot 61.9 percent (52 of 84) at the free-throw line in the three games since the All-Star break.

*Spurs injuries:* Mohammed (strained groin) is questionable. Linton Johnson III (surgery, stress fracture left ankle), Sean Marks (sprained left pinky toe) and Mike Wilks (left patella tendinitis) are on the injured list.

*Bulls scouting report:* Forward Luol Deng is expected to go on the injured list after spraining his right ankle in Tuesday's 119-89 loss to Houston. ... Chicago has gone 20-8 (.714) since Jan. 1, the NBA's fourth-best record during the stretch. ... When the Bulls started the season 0-9, they ranked 22nd in the league in field-goal percentage defense (.451). They're now second at .422. ... Ben Gordon not only is one of the leading candidates for Rookie of the Year; he might also be the league's top reserve. Gordon has scored at least 10 points in the fourth quarter 16 times this season, the most in the league.

*Bulls injuries: *Deng (sprained right ankle) is doubtful. Jared Reiner (left quadriceps strain) and Frank Williams (left hamstring sprain) are on the injured list. 

_(actually Frank will be activated for the SA game) _

*Last meeting: *The Spurs beat Chicago 91-75 on Dec. 6 at the United Center.

*Key matchup:* Andres Nocioni vs. Manu Ginobili. The two Argentine teammates could start against each other tonight if Luol Deng can't play for Chicago. Nocioni is a physical forward who's willing to do the dirty work. Ginobili has relentlessly taken the ball to the basket this season, often forcing defenders to send him to the foul line. In the past five games, he's scored 81 points despite taking only 41 shots. 

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...405.12D.BKNspurs.bulls.preview.10343787e.html


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

No comments,it will an ugly one. But I wish somebody gest a flagrant call against Tim D. (preferable Mr. Potential or Mr. Deer) :angel:


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

I think Gordon is gonna have to go for 25-30+ for the Bulls to stand a chance in this one, which is entirely possible. 

Look for Curry to grab twice as many rebounds as one-fifth of the number he currently averages (2).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Playing the Spurs at the Alamo Dome is currently the ultimate challenge in the NBA. Spurs only have 2 home losses. The Bulls offense struggles enough as it is, but to throw them up against the best D in the league could be downright ugly. That's why it is absolutely crucial for Eddy and Gordon to bring the mentality tonight that they'll hit at least 20-25 points each. They're our 2 best scorers, and without them this thing will be over before it begins. The Bulls defense should aim to keep the Spurs below 90 points in the game (that's how Memphis won last week, holding them to only 82 pts). We can't afford to have those slow defensive rotations as we witnessed against the Rockets...Parker, Ginobili, Bowen, Barry, and Udrih will ALL burn you from the perimeter. My X-factor for tonight is Nocioni...a strong 35 minute showing from Chapu could be a big-time difference maker. Bring it, Bulls, don't back down!

Bulls - 80
Spurs - 85


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

101










82

just can't find a way to pick the bulls. . .


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> just can't find a way to pick the bulls. . .


Is this the first time you've picked the Bulls not to win, such sweet thunder?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Is this the first time you've picked the Bulls not to win, such sweet thunder?


yes .


but, that's why they play the games. just when you think it isn't possible the team plays their best ball of the year. here's hoping i'm wrong.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Start of 5 of 6 on the road again. I hope this is watchable.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

102











81


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

GO BULLS!....but the spurs will win :curse:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a bad feeling about this game... the Spurs are just too damn a good of team. They play great defense, and I am sensing there will be a lot of turnovers for the Bulls. Chandler held Duncan down a little bit last time they played, but Manu and Tony Parker just straight up killed us. 

Bulls have to be at the top of their game to be able to win. That means Eddy Curry being a threat down low, Chandler being the defensive presence in the paint, Kirk Hinrich hitting shots, Ben Gordon lowering his turnovers and straight up dominating on O, and our Guards defending Manu and Parker on the perimeter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yay. tipoff. argentinians going against each other. how exciting. no one here? everyone expecting a loss?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my gosh. what's wrong with Hinrich with two dumb TO's? oob and a travel. 

That's 4 TO's by the Bulls now


----------



## best2424 (Apr 3, 2003)

3 turnovers already for Kirk, thats not a good way to start.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Kirk 3 T0s already. Wow and the Bulls have no absolutely no offense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc is saving the Bulls. he hits the first jumper and draws a charge. otherwise Parker would have scored an easy layup, passing by Duhon. 

Eddy with a hook over Nesterovic. I really hope he abuses him tonight. 

Noc gets fouled with a jumper. Already this game is much better than last time we met.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

lol Noc.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Go Noc! another jumper


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

any radio?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks God for Chapu! 

We will need Ben and Chandler to do their thing as usual. 

As long as we keep it close....

:lucky:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy with a beautiful block. We are aggressive and hot on both ends

Eddy hook shot and one!

19-13 Bulls

My participation in this thread means no recording today.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls are playing freakin great! Noc is doing a great job steppin in for Deng.... Duhon is playin fantastic D.... I hope they keep it up.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. jump ball duhon v. duncan!! 

curry with a block!

kirk! 

the spurs announcers are loving the young bulls.

sean elliot doing the color commentary for the spurs. really well, i might add. i love not having to suffer the chicago feed!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> My participation in this thread means no recording today.



:curse:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy is playin damn well on both ends too... I like


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson with a huge block on a breakaway layup by Parker and a little glare by Tyson (don't get a T Tyson)

Eddy with a nice hook again.

2:49 22-13 1st quarter. Suh-weet. pbp just like the old days.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Eddy with a beautiful block. We are aggressive and hot on both ends
> 
> Eddy hook shot and one!
> 
> ...


oh no spongy!!!!!!!!!!!11plz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles for not playing Deng!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> lol. jump ball duhon v. duncan!!
> 
> curry with a block!
> 
> ...


 Is it Kevin Harlan too? It's that Jlo commercial again....

aww. proposal how cheesy.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

WTF Rasho Nesterovic FIVE offensive rebounds, Curry ZERO defensive? What is up with that?

Nocioni leading the team in scoring? Hinrich in TO and reb?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I almost forgot, AD leading the team in assists?

WTF?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are really flying around getting blocks from behind, being aggressive. Hinrich is shooting well (I think the good Hinrich has showed up tonight from the getgo)

We must limit our dumb mistakes. That last long pass at the end to give the Spurs an extra possession is such a high school mistake. If we calm down on the offensive end, it seems we can win this (or keep close)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol Dore is impressed that Red can pronounce Beno Udrih :whatever:

Our zone defense is disrupting them. We just need to take care of the ball and box out. That's 6 Orebs by Nesterovic. Duncan back in. 

O with two good FT's


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, we are making Rasho look like Ben Wallace. Terrible.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I haven't found any audio for the game yet.

:curse: CCSN-CHI and Dish Network.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we change our D with Duncan a bit.

Chandler fouls him and gets a nice left handed layup. Eddy in for Tyson.

Duhon is forced to travel. GOSH!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Wow, we are making Rasho look like Ben Wallace. Terrible.


For all the build up on our Twin Towers they still get pushed around on a regular basis. Of course Duncan and Rasho are no slouches. Alas, baby steps. . .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben being his usual poor self to start the game. 0-3 FG. 2 turnovers. 1 PF.

Lead cut to 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Horry for slapping Eddy. foul.

Technical on Horry for sarcastically clapping on the foul. (clapping = middle finger, same consequences)

lol.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3 of the 4 misses by Pike this year are technical FT's according to Dore.

and he misses.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How quickly things change. The Spurs are running now. 

33-32 Chicago. AD with a miss. Parker can penetrate the lane so well.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

uh oh, aint lookin so good any more.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They've even taken the lead now :sigh:

And Ben was off to a poor start, but no matter how BAD he plays......i would never wanna see Piatowski on the court rather then him.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God dammit! Gordon's shots are off! 

Bulls are fallin apart.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are losing our cool. AD blocks a Duncan shot. Duncan accidently hit AD in the eye and as Duncan was hanging on the rim after a dunk. AD shoves Duncan and gets called for the T.

Stability NOW!!!

1-9 shooting in the 2nd

8-12 shooting for the Spurs. (2nd)

AD hits a jumper. here's hoping he goes on a 9-10 tear or something like that.

Hinrich gets called for a ticky-tack foul that's 3 on him. he'll leave. Duhon in.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

For the good news, even Orlando's win won't move them ahead of us for the 6th spot should we lose tonight.

Also, Cleveland lost to Philly and the Wiz continued their crumble with a home loss to GS, so we will lose no ground there even with a loss tonight.

If ever there were a night where a loss won't hurt us, this is it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noche is playin amazing... he's the reason we are even in the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson puts the ball on the floor (oh dear god) and he gets bailed out by Rasho with a foul. That was a bogus call really as Tyson had no business dribbling. The ball was popping up everywhere and I'm betting the ref was going "no one dribbles that ugly" and they called the late whistle. Tyson splits FT's

Technical on Tyson. swallow your whistles refs!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

NBA refs are ****in garbage.... they're callin ****in touch fouls.... let the damn teams play.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

In other news, I watched _Saw_ last night and though it was complete and utter crap.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Both fouls were very late (one on Rasho and one on Tyson) Tyson had a reason to have a beef. 

Duncan hits both FT's 15 pts for him in the q.

Gordon another TO.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, everytime someone falls down, the refs call a fould. Pathetic...

And Ben Gordon is a non factor right now, he needs to step up his game and quick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

11 orebs by the Spurs. Who says we don't need a center that can board?

That Ginobili foul was incorrect he initiated contact as _he_ ran into a wall of defenders.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy 0 rbds

Duhon and Kirk have 3 each!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I have arrived to the game thread to say...Tim Duncan is good. Sigh. 

Can't say we're really missing Luol, though, what with Noc playing very well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

55-46 Spurs half

Another Oreb by the spurs. Duncan gets the missed shot and lays it in at the buzzer. 17 in the q for Duncan. :frown:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God, I hate the Spurs.... :curse: 

So many offensive rebounds for the Spurs and if Tyson remains in foul trouble.... I don't think it will get any better.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Tim Duncan - 9 reb
Rasho Nesterovic - 7 reb

Eddy Curry - 0 reb. Thanks for showing up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

questionable ref calls to both sides. Too bad Rasho is the one getting called they have Duncan, Horry, Nazr, Massenburg so it doesn't hurt them

But they are calling fouls on Curry, Chandler and Hinrich! It's a valiant effort by the bench for us but we need our starters to play 

I have faith in Gordon that he's going to heat up. They won't know what hit them. I so wish he would smackdown the Spurs. Bowen ain't got nothing on him but so far he's doing an excellent job, trapping him and causing him to turn it over.

Is there a way to corral Parker? We just need a big body to slow down Duncan, at least. AD and Othella aren't doing much to box out Duncan and Rasho either. It's not all Eddy.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> Tim Duncan - 9 reb
> Rasho Nesterovic - 7 reb
> 
> Eddy Curry - 0 reb. Thanks for showing up.


 It's hard to fault him when Deng is stealing all his rebounds.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

0 rebounds for Curry!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> Tim Duncan - 9 reb
> Rasho Nesterovic - 7 reb
> 
> Eddy Curry - 0 reb. Thanks for showing up.


he has one rebound, and I like your box score commentating, anyone who actually is watching the game that Eddy is one of the reasons along with Noc. that we are not getting blown out. But you know the guards are just playing super great. Good job Kirk, Ben, and Duhon. Great scoring with all those points, and the ball control is excellent. And don't forge, they bring leadership to the table. Yay! Leadership. All hail the boyscouts for their good leadership.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> In other news, I watched _Saw_ last night and though it was complete and utter crap.


 I thought the acting was absolutely horrid, but the story was enjoyable. In fact, I thought with better actors this would have been ranked up there with Seven and Sixth Sense.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Rebounding and turnovers are killing us. On a bright note, we got nothing out of Kirk and Ben in the first half, maybe if one of them can get hot we can somehow hang around in this game.

NOTE TO EDDY: Boxing out and sealing your man is 1/2 the part of rebounding. The most important part of rebounding is getting the BALL!!!!!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Are our rookies hitting the freshman wall, or are we just getting exposed by really good teams?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> he has one rebound, and I like your box score commentating, anyone who actually is watching the game that Eddy is one of the reasons along with Noc. that we are not getting blown out. But you know the guards are just playing super great. Good job Kirk, Ben, and Duhon. Great scoring with all those points, and the ball control is excellent. And don't forge, they bring leadership to the table. Yay! Leadership. All hail the boyscouts for their good leadership.


Are you watching the game?!?! Curry is allowing Rasho and Duncan to go crazy on the boards. That's is the reason we're losing. The Spurs have 46 shots, we have 30. Giving up offensive rebounds is killing us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

holy cow. another offensive foul by Eddy. that left shoulder............... :sad: we need him.. Tyson in

Parker hot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> he has one rebound, and I like your box score commentating, anyone who actually is watching the game that Eddy is one of the reasons along with Noc. that we are not getting blown out. But you know the guards are just playing super great. Good job Kirk, Ben, and Duhon. Great scoring with all those points, and the ball control is excellent. And don't forge, they bring leadership to the table. Yay! Leadership. All hail the boyscouts for their good leadership.


 i think he is.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What The **** Is Kirk Doing!! Keep His *** On The Bench! That Was Pathetic!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

5 TO's by Kirk. He immediately goes to the bench. Gordon in. This is a total breakdown. Nocioni is doing well for us however. block by Noc.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

holy ****! manu was still movin... these refs... man this is bull****!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Nocioni had no business dribbling to begin with. Stupid turnover.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

OMFG, I think there are better things to do on a Friday night other than watching this ****. Anyone else seriously concerned about our playoff hopes?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't understand how so many offensive fouls can be called against us? Planting their feet. Fine. but that foul on AD was a ticky tack foul. He's just getting into position. Not being able to shoot and losing possessions is absolutely frustrating.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

No, I just think the Spurs are this good of a team and the refs are on their nuts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We're so lucky that Manu pass was under the backboard or that would have been an easy Duncan layin.

Let's hope it's Ben Gordon time. :gopray:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nah. they're a championship caliber team and arguably the best.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon missing a FT. :none: at least he hit the second one. Gordon hits a jumper for his first FG. I just say let loose this boy.

Thank goodness Noc stopped his dribble, looked and found a driving Othella. Thank goodness. 

Gordon hesitation and throws it up, Othella catches and lays it in. GJ! Timeout Spurs.

Spurs missing on 1 and done shots and Noc clears the boards on two straight possessions.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We're comin back... only down 9.... 

Gordon/O/AD/Du/Noche are creatin for us


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

The Bulls with a **** tease. Only down 9 now. Thanks Ben, you finally decided to show up.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben with a horrible pass! That hurt.... might as well had Noche with the damn ball if he was gonna make a stupid pass like that.

and Duhon should never shoot a step back 3 unless he is open... he didnt even hit rim.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

This team is looking tired now. How long has Duhon been in now?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We need to take it out of the playmakers hands and force shots like that Bowen shot. Othella drives in for an easy layup. 

Horry lobs inside right to the Bulls but Gordon turns it over.

AD with a jumper.

We are playing great D. playing some inspired basketball. AD is huffing.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Noc has really stepped up tonight


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Right now I'd rather see a bench player than Kirk and Curry. Let this bench show how they should be playing. Noc is clearing out and grabbing boards with authority as the Spurs are positioning themselves for the transition defense, already in their minds they are going to miss the shot. down by 7.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Harrington and Davis too. The vets are showing why they're necessary.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

After that timeout we gave up the possession and a breakaway layup to Parker. 
Then Duhon gets called for traveling. :sour:

bad idea : Duhon floater over Duncan
good idea : Duhon floater over Parker.

Gordon fadeaway on Ginobili. (nothing but net, he's got that feeling) :gopray: come on Ben.

Thank goodness for the fourth quarter. They will not know what hit them when Ben goes on a rampage. Bulls only down a manageable 8 points.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

bad idea : Duhon floater over Duncan
good idea : Duhon floater over Parker.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I would've SERIOUSLY liked our chances right now had this been a home game. 8 point deficit....Ben is bound to do his thing in the 4th......but no so sure abt others. That's where the crowd could've helped.

Nonetheless, GO BULLS! A win tonight would mean BIGGEST victory of the season. Especially with both Cleveland and Washington going down tonight.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow, we got away with one. Rasho blocked that clean.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

after a miss by O Tyson with authority slams it down!

airball three Othella.

We are shooting a good 54% but second chance points are hurting us. 

Tyson doesn't put the ball on the floor and goes for the layup. We got lucky on that foul. That was ticky tack but it's on Rasho. 

Tyson splits a pair 69-74.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't look for the foul Tyson, you got lucky on the last one.

Ginobili 3 again...uh oh. kirk is going to come in.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

If we come back to win, we pass Cleveland for #5.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon with 2 lapses on D.... gave Manu back 2 back threes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella is bringing it. Rasho can't guard him so he sits. Duncan checks in. 

Of course they get the cherry pick layup.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> Gordon with 2 lapses on D.... gave Manu back 2 back threes.


yes. mental note -6 points for Ben in the fourth.

Othella with another jumper. GOOD. He's keeping us in the game guys.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Othella is lights out. He was only valued as an expiring contract?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben floater good and 1!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

22 zone D. Udrih for three anways :sour:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Come on Udrih's just a rookie. exploit that! Ginobili out.

Othella show!! wow what an acrobatic play. AND 1!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Did Kerr say we haven't hit a three yet tonight?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

othella ties his season high with 20

othella >> "nothing" 

i  othella right now

spurs by five


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella faces up on Duncan drives by and lays it up. Misses. Tyson swats to the Spurs. 

That's a good move by Othella he was close with the shot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

7 missed FTs tonight. Only 73% from the line. 

And the off. rebounds :banghead:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

So who is playing like they want a contract extension, Curry or Harrington?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

We desperately need some stops right now. Looks like BG and Othella can handle the scoring load.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Parker crossover jumper on Hinrich. swish.

Gordon with the left handed layup GOOD.

Gordon on the breakaway pulls back drives and gets hammered. to the line.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bruce Bowen holds so much... its unbelievable with how much he gets away with.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That offensive foul hurts so bad


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Kirk with a couple big defensive plays...and oh my! Ben Gordon!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon baby!! wow!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Hinrich can't shoot for ****, but damn if he doesn't do everything else well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich good D on Parker. 

offensive foul on Duhon. :none:

AD blocks out Horry. Hinrich with the board.

Hinrich shoots MISS.

Hinrich another great steal from behind!

Gordon drives foul and 1!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I put LOTS of emotional stock in this game. It'll take me too long to recover if we lose.

Parker hits a shot. clutch. Hinrich spins and dribbles. to Tyson back to Hinrich. loses it. Duhon has to shoot the three. MISS. darn. bad possessions.

Parker another jumper MISS.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich dribbles way too much on the perimeter.... the offense did nothing the last time they were down, it was just Hinrich dribbling.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

sp00k said:


> Hinrich can't shoot for ****, but damn if he doesn't do everything else well.


 I was thinking the same thing. His rebounding has been huge all game long.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

This is going to be a good 4minutes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So has Ben hit double digits for the qtr yet?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok if we win this game, we all know why we won. Othella. 20 points in 20 minutes. 

Hinrich (little things) Gordon driving to the basket. AD's defense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dumping it to Tyson was a dumb move up so high in the arc. He's looking for the reset but I'd rather see Hinrich shoot it.

Tyson with the tip-in!!

great D by Duhon!!!!

Gordon ice water!!! jumper GOOD!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Surreal. I don't get it. What...huh....wahh...?? 

Uhhuyy...ugh..?

What planet is Ben Gordon from?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> So has Ben hit double digits for the qtr yet?


 Think he hit it early in the Q.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Neil Funk is so good at calling Ben Gordon, too: 

"Gordon, yo-yo's his dribble, in...out..., turns on the jets...off to his left, to his right, scooting out, to his right and blows inside..."


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We Just Got Jobbed By The Refs!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

That call was bull****. AD looked to be still to me.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

gordon zero points first half

gordon 17 points second half

12 in the fourth...so how many games is that? 17? 

unreal.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

OMG!! These refs are ****in bull****! Bowen throws Gordon to the floor and AD is set and picks Manu and they call the foul on him! ****in garbage.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

big layup by Ginobili. that was a tough shot.

GORDON is getting manhandled in the post.

WHAT! AD's screen was legal. He moved because he wanted to stand his ground. I can't believe they didn't call anything on the bodyslam on BG. But they call this.

Not right........


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I'm with you spongy...this will be an absolute heartbreaker to lose and an absolute GEM to win...

Let's ! Go ! Bulls !


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Gordon got completely decked underneath the basket, and Ginobili was all over Hinrich...then they call the moving screen on AD...give me a break.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

man, what was wrong with that pick? davis stood his ground, didnt move, and didnt use an elbow like 90% of them in the NBA. that's a weak call, u dont do that with 2 minutes left, they didnt call the flop on gordon, dont call the flop on ginobili.. especially when the pick was clean


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben almost slipped too on that play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD needn't shoot that jumper so early in the shotclock. (even though he was open) Duncan with the jumper. Good.

Duhon steps out of bounds. ughh.. not cool.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God, Hinrich can't shoot for ****....


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Oh no...out of bounds, Chris!

Sigh.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Just what we wanted, a jumpshot for AD.


:banghead:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It was a hectic play and Hinrich ends up shooting the shot.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Stupid shot.

Really stupid shot.


Davis that is, not Hinrich.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I didn't want AD or Kirk's ****ty asses to shoot... the ball should've been in Ben's hands god dammit!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hinrich is just not clutch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Haven't this team learned yet that Kirk should never be allowed to make an offensive play in the final 5 mins. of a close game? Give the fu*king ball to Gordon and get out of the way.

And Duhon stepping out of bounds :banghead:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell was AD even in there... Othella shoulda been in


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Do the Bulls have to foul? What's on the shot clock? Radio...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls have only won 1 game I believe when Eddy plays less then 20 minutes or not at all.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Future said:


> Why the hell was AD even in there... Othella shoulda been in


Curry should have been out there with Chandler.

btw, smart foul by Du fouling Duncan, but watch Duncan come up in the clutch against us at the line.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

This is tense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow Tyson was on top of Ginobili. (they swallowed their whistles on that play....)

Duncan gets fouled. :gopray: makes one.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sp00k said:


> This is tense.


This is what our playoff games against the Spurs will be like.

yes, I went there. :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

22.4


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Curry should have been out there with Chandler.
> 
> btw, smart foul by Du fouling Duncan, but watch Duncan come up in the clutch against us at the line.


 This shows that either you've got an incredible erection for Curry or you simply were not watching this game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jesus Christ.... Duncan is a damn 60% FT shooter and he has shot 100% in this whole game.... and same with Parker.... he has only missed one the whole game... damn


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Curry should have been out there with Chandler.
> 
> btw, smart foul by Du fouling Duncan, but watch Duncan come up in the clutch against us at the line.


no... no, he shouldn't have been.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hinrich the unclutch man misses another. Can somebody please tell me why Hinrich is taking these critical shots!?!??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. Hinrich misses the floater after an errant pass. not cool.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Y THE HELL IS tHE BALL IN KIRK'S HANDS!!! HE ****IN SUCKS!! HONESTLY.... GIVE THE BALL TO GORDON!! KIRK YOU SUCK... YOU PLAY D WELL AND REBOUND BUT YOU CAN'T DO **** ON O!!!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Kirk sucks, he sucks.

Get him off the team. he is the white Jamal.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Terrible game. Why put a fight to end it that way?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon drains a three and shows what could have been if the ball was in his damn hands....


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon makes a long 3 but the game is basically over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Too little too late Ben. Swish three for Ben DEEP. Sorry Kirk but it should have been in Ben's hand for the last 2 minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Kirk sucks, he sucks.
> 
> Get him off the team. he is the white Jamal.


Kirk has played like a white Jamal this year.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Stupid Hinrich, I hate him so bad.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Too little too late Ben. Swish three for Ben DEEP. Sorry Kirk but it should have been in Ben's hand for the last 2 minutes.


For real... I dunno if Skiles drew up the play for AD out of the TO... or if he drew up the plays where Kirk shot it and sucked.... the ball should have been in Ben's hands... and it pisses me off that he wasn't able to get off a shot until it was too late. God..... :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Curry should have been out there with Chandler.
> 
> btw, smart foul by Du fouling Duncan, but watch Duncan come up in the clutch against us at the line.


 No he shouldn't have. He had no business on the floor. Are you watching the game?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Skiles with a nice glare at somebody


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The entry pass to Kirk almost went out of bounds. Kirk had to create and he got to the rim but didn't finish.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pop trying to shake hands with Skiles but he walks away. Pop ends up shaking Pete Myers....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

you guys have a funny board. hey u played them tough, but i'd be po'd cause i think that foul on davis was crap, and killed the momentum.

gordon is a winner.. players like him are hard to come by in this league. he's worth more than your last 5 lottery picks combined


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Pop trying to shake hands with Skiles but he walks away. Pop ends up shaking Pete Myers....



skiles didn't know pop was trying to get a hold of him... it's not like skiles ran away from him... just making sure that's clear...


good game, good comeback for the Bulls after an awful game against Houston.... good game


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Pop trying to shake hands with Skiles but he walks away. Pop ends up shaking Pete Myers....


Now that was somewhat less classy :no:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BBS is right, another 4 or 5 minutes and Eddy surely would have grabbed a rebound...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God... this is just so frustrating... i'm so damn depressed. We had a chance at that game... to beat a team like the Spurs would have been amazing.

All I wanted was Ben Gordon to get a chance to shoot the basketball with under a minute left and Kirk's shots and AD's shot when there was still lots of the time on the shot clock killed that chance.... 

Ah, I'm so frustrated. :heart:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Now that was somewhat less classy :no:


let's not take things the wrong way... Skiles was already halfway through the tunnel... skiles didn't intentionally ignore pop...


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I'm not much into the silver linings of dark clouds, but I'm really surprised that we made a game of it. Realistically, the Spurs are probably one of the best teams. Yet, without Deng, and with Curry playing matador defense and rebounding, our guys were able to make it very close. Props to Harrington and Davis, and also to Nocioni, and finally Ben for his 4th Q. I wish Ben would heat up like that about three quarters earlier though. We saw something tonight - these guys don't give up (at least most of them don't) and they know they can make comebacks. As they develop as players and as a team we'll be winning a lot more of these games.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> you guys have a funny board. hey u played them tough, but i'd be po'd cause i think that foul on davis was crap, and killed the momentum.
> 
> gordon is a winner.. players like him are hard to come by in this league. he's worth more than your last 5 lottery picks combined


Ya, that did kill our momentum. What pisses me off is that Bowen absolutely annihilated Ben Gordon under the basket about 2 seconds before AD set the pick on Manu.... that was such garbage, AD's feet were set and just cuz someone falls down on the Spurs, fouls are called against the other team..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh no!!! we are not going to make the playoffs because we lost to the best team in the league without having LuoL Deng.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Oh no!!! we are not going to make the playoffs because we lost to the best team in the league without having LuoL Deng.


That's true. Through thick and thin.

BUT this game was within our grasp. We had the lead late as well.... This was a thick game. It's heartbreaking, isn't it?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

Hinrich = Scrub


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We had 'em right where we wanted 'em when they were up by 16


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, a game like this hurts to lose when we were so close to beating such a good team, but putting it in perspective, it seems like a good performance by us. (Although I didn't watch it, I'm just going by the box score and game update I followed on ESPN). Once again, this team shows that it has mettle. We always seem to rebound well after bad performances. We seem to have 2 things going for us that consistently keep us in games........

1.) When necessary, we have the ability to play lock down team defense, and take other teams out of their offensive flow.

2.) Ben Gordon is just one clutch mother, who always seems to turn it up a notch in the 4th. 

So, even though we lost the battle, I'm going to take this game as a good sign overall, and a sign that the ship is still sailing in the right direction. 

I think we'll win in Milwaukee, although it's no gimme, they're a pretty good home team.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I suppose the silver lining is that we gave the best team in the NBA a serious run for their money on their floor without our starting SF. But it's concerning how we let them get up big on us. I thought this game was going to careen out of control the way the Houston game did.

EDIT: But I've settled for moral victories for too long now.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed: moral victories are only slightly less bitter


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

We need a sports psychologist to convince Ben that its the 4th quarter even as we start the game. If he shot like that all game - lookout!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Even Skiles admitted Hinrich has been struggling and that he will look for way to get him started again.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Even Skiles admitted Hinrich has been struggling and that he will look for way to get him started again.


He had some horrible turnovers too... he was making passes to absolutely no one... it was ugly.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Even Skiles admitted Hinrich has been struggling and that he will look for way to get him started again.


Bench him. Start Duhon and Gordon tomorrow, Ben will get 2 fouls pretty quick trying to guard Redd anyway, but maybe it will shake Kirk out of his shooting slump.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Bench him. Start Duhon and Gordon tomorrow, Ben will get 2 fouls pretty quick trying to guard Redd anyway, but maybe it will shake Kirk out of his shooting slump.


Shooting slump? He's been on a shooting slump his entire NBA career.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

If you guys are replacing starters the first guy that should be sent to teh bench is Curry.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Bench him. Start Duhon and Gordon tomorrow, Ben will get 2 fouls pretty quick trying to guard Redd anyway, but maybe it will shake Kirk out of his shooting slump.


Won't happen, apparently this method is only to be used with: Tyson Chandler, Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Eddy Curry, and Jamal Crawford. The Golden Boy is exempt from this. But I think we started the last 3 months out by going 0-2, and then turned them into some nice months.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Yall played a fabulous game tonight. With young guns like that, I didn't believe yall would be able to turn a 17 point deficit into a real game. Your guys played very well tonight, especially Harrington and Gordon, and IMO yall deserved to win. The key for us was like I expected, your big men got in foul trouble, and Parker blew by everyone that tried to guard him. Good game, and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame 930kb 2 minutes


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Won't happen, apparently this method is only to be used with: Tyson Chandler, Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Eddy Curry, and Jamal Crawford. The Golden Boy is exempt from this. But I think we started the last 3 months out by going 0-2, and then turned them into some nice months.


 Seriously, do you not watch the games or do you only see what you want to see? Kirk got yanked real quick in the second half and didn't come back in for a looooong time. He played 24 minutes tonight so I don't see what you're talking about Kirk gets a free pass.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hoops said:


> Hinrich = Scrub


Hoops = tiresome :|


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> Seriously, do you not watch the games or do you only see what you want to see? Kirk got yanked real quick in the second half and didn't come back in for a looooong time. He played 24 minutes tonight so I don't see what you're talking about Kirk gets a free pass.


Duhon 41 minutes
Gordon 33 minutes
Hinrich 24 minutes

Hinrich is obviously teacher's pet, can't you see that Skiles just has it out for Eddy?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Seriously, do you not watch the games or do you only see what you want to see? Kirk got yanked real quick in the second half and didn't come back in for a looooong time. He played 24 minutes tonight so I don't see what you're talking about Kirk gets a free pass.


You will never see Kirk Hinrich get benched to start a game to send a message to get him back on track, which has been used with the guys I mentioned, Jamal Crawford, Eddy Curry, and Tyson Chandler under Skiles. Then the key to what you said is didn't come back for a long time. The key is that Kirk did come back. Other players wouldn't be given the oppurtunity to come back. Kirk is put in an unfair position, because compared to other teammates, he is a special exception, probaly due to Scott Skiles being a white point guard, and wanting to mold Kirk Hinrich into the next white star, and also being a point guard like Skiles.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I have "highlights" PM me for it.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> You will never see Kirk Hinrich get benched to start a game to send a message to get him back on track, which has been used with the guys I mentioned, Jamal Crawford, Eddy Curry, and Tyson Chandler under Skiles. Then the key to what you said is didn't come back for a long time. The key is that Kirk did come back. Other players wouldn't be given the oppurtunity to come back. Kirk is put in an unfair position, because compared to other teammates, he is a special exception, probaly due to Scott Skiles being a white point guard, and wanting to mold Kirk Hinrich into the next white star, and also being a point guard like Skiles.


LOL, you are hilarious, yeah you know the only reason Pike and Reiner are on the roster is because they are white. And Tyson gets better treatment because he is light-skinned, that's why he'll get a better deal than the darker Curry. :nonono:

That was a ridiculous statement, you sound just like another Curry fan who used to post here. You even use the same "if you met him you'd be nice" and the "Kirk is white, he is loved" as I've read from others who try to make excuses as to why a 6'11", 285 pound center can't rebound worth a sheeeet in a league devoid of decent centers.

Sorry, but that post was just wrong IMHO.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y Kirk takes shots in crunch time, and that too contested ones with Ben on the floor, will always remain a mystery to me. Everybody and their mother knows he's a pitiful clutch player who can't make a big basket in the final minutes/seconds to save his life. Y did he take those two shots in the final 30 seconds?? . If he had just used his BRAIN and got the ball in Ben's hand, we WIN this game.

Gimme a blowout loss over this kind of stupidity anyday.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville, don't you think that by chance that Kirk gets more leeway than other players because he happens to be a white point guard. Common ground with Scott Skiles, him and Skiles have a connection there, and Scott wants to make Kirk the best he can. People won't admit it because the race favor thing is a touchy subject, but it is just ignorant if you don't think that certain coaches/players connect and have certain preferences depending on position and race. For example, Skiles was a guard in the league, and with this team he is trying to create the offense with the guards, unlike the common successful championship team mold of utilizing a post up big man. (duncan/shaq, owners of 5 of the 6 post-dynasty championships)


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> bullsville, don't you think that by chance that Kirk gets more leeway than other players because he happens to be a white point guard. Common ground with Scott Skiles, him and Skiles have a connection there, and Scott wants to make Kirk the best he can. People won't admit it because the race favor thing is a touchy subject, but it is just ignorant if you don't think that certain coaches/players connect and have certain preferences depending on position and race. For example, Skiles was a guard in the league, and with this team he is trying to create the offense with the guards, unlike the common successful championship team mold of utilizing a post up big man. (duncan/shaq, owners of 5 of the 6 post-dynasty championships)


 :sigh: C;MON SLUGGA! :sigh:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

HAWK23 said:


> :sigh: C;MON SLUGGA! :sigh:


Exactly.

How can you respond to someone who thinks like this?

Exactly. You can't, and I won't try.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Exactly.
> 
> How can you respond to someone who thinks like this?
> 
> Exactly. You can't, and I won't try.


ala, your right slugga, and I can't think of a counter, so i'll try to discredit it.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

I think it's proven that white people identify with white people more than black people.

Does this play a role in Skiles coaching? I would have no way of knowing.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> ala, your right slugga, and I can't think of a counter, so i'll try to discredit it.



oh no, no, no... let me defend Bullsville here by agreeing with him... why in the world do you feel the need to bring out all the stops and to accuse Skiles of being a racist? What the hell kind of god damn crazy talk is that... seriously that's RIDICULOUS... if he wanted to "make a white point guard the best he could be" he would have done that with Jason Kidd.... I think your so off base on your assumptions of Skiles having a "white connection" with Hinrich... the only connection there is similar colored skin, you have no right to make some of the comments you have been making.... hinrich played 24 freakin minutes today... 24! Duhon had 41... Duhon is black... seriously you need to stop it with some of this 'logic'...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

svanacore said:


> I think it's proven that white people identify with white people more than black people.
> 
> Does this play a role in Skiles coaching? I would have no way of knowing.


Exactly, its not like racial preference doesn't exist like some posters are trying to make it out to be, and I think that due to how Scott Skiles has coached the team, particularly Kirk Hinrich, leads me to believe this is why Kirk is trusted with situations he can't handle while others aren't, and is given a 2nd chance while others are not. Like Jamal Crawford last year, he would be benched for shooting a three off of the fast break, Kirk does it all the time and does not get benched.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> oh no, no, no... let me defend Bullsville here by agreeing with him... why in the world do you feel the need to bring out all the stops and to accuse Skiles of being a racist? What the hell kind of god damn crazy talk is that... seriously that's RIDICULOUS... if he wanted to "make a white point guard the best he could be" he would have done that with Jason Kidd.... I think your so off base on your assumptions of Skiles having a "white connection" with Hinrich... the only connection there is similar colored skin, you have no right to make some of the comments you have been making.... hinrich played 24 freakin minutes today... 24! Duhon had 41... Duhon is black... seriously you need to stop it with some of this 'logic'...


its not about tonight, its about all season, one night is not a sufficient sample size. It is well documented that white people connect with white people better then they do with others. And Scott Skiles was a point guard, Kirk Hinrich is a point guard, Scott Skiles is trying to make the team around a great point guard, and Kirk can't handle that, he is just a good point guard, not THE MAN, like he is trying to be made into.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> its not about tonight, its about all season, one night is not a sufficient sample size. * It is well documented that white people connect with white people better then they do with others.* And Scott Skiles was a point guard, Kirk Hinrich is a point guard, Scott Skiles is trying to make the team around a great point guard, and Kirk can't handle that, he is just a good point guard, not THE MAN, like he is trying to be made into.


I COMPLETELY 100% DISAGREE WITH THE BOLDED STATEMET

SHOW ME YOUR "DOCUMENTS"


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Honestly, people connect with people who have something else in common with each other. Like 2 people of the same race have something in common, so that would make them connect with a white person more often then not then a black person, if you knew nothing about either. Skiles and Kirk are both pointguards, another connection. Like fans of the same fanbase have a connection with each other (for the most part). It is just how the world works, people who have something in common will connect with people they have something in common with more easily, and may develop a bias for that person.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Here is the document.

RE: Documents
To: Hawk

It is well documented. Chinese identify with Chinese. Black people identify with black people. But it isn't a universal truth. For instance, there are other social factors that factor in but race is still one of the main categories. 

Even if it is on a subconscious level. For instance, I identify with people who wrestled in high school, play video games, read fantasy, go to law school and most importantly, I identify with underdogs, which offsets race a lot depending on their life situation. Given a certain situation, I would have a bias towards people that fit those classifications.

Again, it isn't a universal truth and I don't know how you would prove that Skiles adheres to it in this case.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Honestly, people connect with people who have something else in common with each other. Like 2 people of the same race have something in common, so that would make them connect with a white person more often then not then a black person, if you knew nothing about either. Skiles and Kirk are both pointguards, another connection. Like fans of the same fanbase have a connection with each other (for the most part). It is just how the world works, people who have something in common will connect with people they have something in common with more easily, and may develop a bias for that person.



I have multiple friends of different ethnic background and I get a long better with them than some white people... I could have a better conversation with one of my black friends than i could with many of my white friends... you'll learn... but right now these arguments your throwing out there are RIDICULOUS.... still waiting for those documents...


this is the last post ill be making on the thread.... too much race talk in the last 2 days if you know what I mean haha


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> I have multiple friends of different ethnic background and I get a long better with them than some white people... I could have a better conversation with one of my black friends than i could with many of my white friends... you'll learn... but right now these arguments your throwing out there are RIDICULOUS.... still waiting for those documents...
> 
> 
> this is the last post ill be making on the thread.... too much race talk in the last 2 days if you know what I mean haha


I'm not saying that you can't be better friends with someone of an opposite race, or not. But remember in the time when Skiles was growing up. The Civil Rights movements were going on, and many white people hated black people. You grew up in a much different time, just like me, it is a much different world. But even in my high school, there are large groups of blacks that hang out only with blacks , whites that hand with whites only (hicks), asians that hang with asians only, and mexicans w. only mexicans. Its not true in all cases, but I think this is one of those situations. Skiles grew up in decades of great hate towards black, and although he does not hate blacks or dislike them by any means, he connects better with his white players.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

This is pretty funny. Skiles DOB: 3/5/1964 in Indiana. Let's get our facts straight before we say Skiles grew up during the Civil Rights movement. He graduated from HS in 1982, a far cry from growing up during the Civil Rights movement.

But I agree with those that say we identify with those we bear the most similarities to. No real shock. Any basic social psychology class will teach you this. It's really the basis for all relationships. Why do we all talk Bulls with each other? Duh, cuz we're Bulls fans. See the relationship? 

I do take issue though with the accusation that Skiles is a bigot and is therefore showing preferential treatment to Kirk. Let's look at some <b>facts</b>, shall we? Kirk averages 6+ apg, rebounds extremely well for a PG, and plays strong defense. The other players you named were all one trick ponies. Eddy and Jamal can only contribute by scoring. If they're not doing that they you pull them. Tyson was only effective last year when he was rotating properly on defense. If he's not doing that then pull him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is pretty funny. Skiles DOB: 3/5/1964 in Indiana. Let's get our facts straight before we say Skiles grew up during the Civil Rights movement. He graduated from HS in 1982, a far cry from growing up during the Civil Rights movement.
-----
I misjudged Skile's age, I thought he was a bit older.

but the point isn't about pt. Its about the amount of trust that Skiles has in Kirk. He has the trust for Kirk to be the primary scorer for this team, and he has failed at it, Ben Gordon or Eddy Curry should be our primary offensive option. Kirk also gets trusted with clutch shots that he just isn't the type of player that makes those, Ben Gordon should be the one taking the clutch shots.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> Hoops = tiresome :|


Hoops & others = "challenged"


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> You will never see Kirk Hinrich get benched to start a game to send a message to get him back on track, which has been used with the guys I mentioned, Jamal Crawford, Eddy Curry, and Tyson Chandler under Skiles. Then the key to what you said is didn't come back for a long time. The key is that Kirk did come back. Other players wouldn't be given the oppurtunity to come back. Kirk is put in an unfair position, because compared to other teammates, he is a special exception, probaly due to Scott Skiles being a white point guard, and wanting to mold Kirk Hinrich into the next white star, and also being a point guard like Skiles.


You don't bench a guy thats in a shooting slump to "send a message". You bench players to send a message that they need to play harder, give more effort, get on the same page as the rest of the team, etc.

What is with you people and all the racist remarks? Man, its like I have no idea who you people are. Disgusting.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Y Kirk takes shots in crunch time, and that too contested ones with Ben on the floor, will always remain a mystery to me. Everybody and their mother knows he's a pitiful clutch player who can't make a big basket in the final minutes/seconds to save his life. Y did he take those two shots in the final 30 seconds?? . If he had just used his BRAIN and got the ball in Ben's hand, we WIN this game.
> 
> Gimme a blowout loss over this kind of stupidity anyday.


Did you happen to notice Gordon open calling for the ball? I saw Bowen playing some pretty damn strong denial on Gordon in the end. I'm not arguing Kirk has not proven to be a clutch shooter, but to make it sound like he passed up Gordon is flat out wrong. Actually I've got issues with AD taking the previous shot. 

And to turn the argument on you -perhaps if Ben showed up in the first half, we WIN this game.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Mr. T, he was obviously out of it in the first half. Perhaps because of the Houston game or perhaps because Bruce Bowen is the best defender of shooting guards in the league?

Bruce Bowen has shut down all the great SGs in this league and for a while in this game, Ben was no exception. That is until Ben started schooling him.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

So why are over 70% of the players black when over 60% of the coaches are white? 

It's rather comical with those percentages that we can start tossing around racial accusations against white coaches. It seems to me the numbers suggest that coaches are pretty much to a man, more concerned with W's than white or black.

Who do they relate to best? From a professional standpoint, I'd say whoever gives them the most. 

IMO, Skiles is like every other coach and only wants one thing - to win. You might disagree with his strategy or his handling of players, but to impugn his character with racial accusations does nothing more than put you squarely on the moral low road.

If we're gonna start playing the race card, people ought to bring some pretty serious evidence to the party to back up their claim.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Exactly, its not like racial preference doesn't exist like some posters are trying to make it out to be, and I think that due to how Scott Skiles has coached the team, particularly Kirk Hinrich, leads me to believe this is why Kirk is trusted with situations he can't handle while others aren't, and is given a 2nd chance while others are not. Like Jamal Crawford last year, he would be benched for shooting a three off of the fast break, Kirk does it all the time and does not get benched.


So you're right back to accusing him of being a racist. 

When you're able to see the "big picture" in a game and not just the guy shooting the ball, it will all become clear to you grasshopper.

Until then, you might want to shelve the racist viewpoint.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I'm not saying that you can't be better friends with someone of an opposite race, or not. But remember in the time when Skiles was growing up. The Civil Rights movements were going on, and many white people hated black people. You grew up in a much different time, just like me, it is a much different world. But even in my high school, there are large groups of blacks that hang out only with blacks , whites that hand with whites only (hicks), asians that hang with asians only, and mexicans w. only mexicans. Its not true in all cases, but I think this is one of those situations. Skiles grew up in decades of great hate towards black, and although he does not hate blacks or dislike them by any means, he connects better with his white players.


Its wonderful that you can speak for generations of which you do not belong. Are there any other groups you'd like to stereotype for us? 

I don't recall any stories of Skiles racial problems at MSU. Can you please enlighten? 

Perhaps you have stories from the NBA you'd like to share? 

You want to paint a picture that now says "well, it's not Skiles fault he's a racist, he was just raised that way".

Would this be an opportune time to stereotype the ignorance and stupidity of high schoolers?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

svanacore said:


> Mr. T, he was obviously out of it in the first half. Perhaps because of the Houston game or perhaps because Bruce Bowen is the best defender of shooting guards in the league?
> 
> Bruce Bowen has shut down all the great SGs in this league and for a while in this game, Ben was no exception. That is until Ben started schooling him.


Bowen was also on Hinrich in the first half. Sean Elliott commended Bowen for his defense on Hinrich and getting him out of his game.

Ben WAS out of it in the first half, but this is also a pattern for him. 

I'm of the belief I'd give him an opportunity to start alongside Kirk for a game or two to see what happens and have Duhon come off the bench. Maybe we get something out of Ben in a first half and maybe it jump starts Kirk's shooting having a guy on the floor with him who can actually score.

This talk that the Bulls are trying to build around Kirk like he's the franchise player is utter lunacy.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Seems to me that Babyblue is doing his best Reggie White impersonation. Way to pay homage to him kiddo.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

You have NO evidence for Skiles being racist; your only support is the very fact that he is white. You are implying that ALL white people are automatically racist. If there was one documented racist incident or even a player quote, you might have some grounds, but as it is, your accusations are farcical.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Future said:


> Ya, that did kill our momentum. What pisses me off is that Bowen absolutely annihilated Ben Gordon under the basket about 2 seconds before AD set the pick on Manu.... that was such garbage, AD's feet were set and just cuz someone falls down on the Spurs, fouls are called against the other team..


ginobili is a great actor and he's gonna get that call over gordon everytime. my problem isnt the flop its the fact that davis set a clean pick. also, its in SA... in CHI, gordon probably gets the call and goes to the line to tie it.
see yall in the playoffs


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga, I also disagree with the notion that Scott Skiles is being a racist when it comes to the PT of Kirk Heinrich. I don't think the race card should ever be brought upwhen it comes to an NBA argument, and neither do 99.9% of basketball fans everywhere, becauses its a game we can enjoy regardless of race. I am sure that coaches leave race out of all decisions they make, its really not worth it. That being said I doubt the Chicago Bulls front office would hire a racist to coach a team with millions and million of dollars at stake.

Get Real BBS7.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> Bowen was also on Hinrich in the first half. Sean Elliott commended Bowen for his defense on Hinrich and getting him out of his game.
> 
> Ben WAS out of it in the first half, but this is also a pattern for him.
> 
> ...


thank YOU!

to claim that ben didn't have the ball in his hand in those final moments because "skiles favors kirk cause he is white" is some of the lamest, shameful, most profoundly unintelligent commentary i have ever read on this board.

read the papers today fellas, in case you didn't watch the game, and those that did, know - in the final minutes bowen was all over ben like a cheap suit. you think the spurs don't know what he is capable of? what, you think the spurs ignored that part of the scouting report? the shot that AD missed, when the play called for him to take it or kick it out to ben, was missed. had he kicked it out to ben the result would probably have been different.

_had ben gordon showed up in the first half the result probably would have been different._ 

skiles in his postgame agrees that kirk has been struggling, and the team needs to find a way to help him out of this. um, how about playing him in his natural position? right now, he is being set up to struggle. they HAVE TO KNOW THIS. at least i hope they know this.

i could not agree more with the suggestions to send DUHON to the bench and start ben and kirk. i have said/thought this for a while now. always having to rely on ben to heat it up in the 4th to "win the day" is a poor and risky strategy, imo. ben needs to learn how to stay in the entire game. 

the bulls almost stole one from the best team in the nba. pop is quoted in the papers as saying they were lucky to get the win. they had some late calls go their way. 

on to milwaukee. got to keep playing forward. don't look back. and please, put the race card away. or better yet, crumple it up and toss it in the garbage, where comments like i've read in the last couple of posts in this thread most certainly belong.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> thank YOU!
> 
> to claim that ben didn't have the ball in his hand in those final moments because "skiles favors kirk cause he is white" is some of the lamest, shameful, most profoundly unintelligent commentary i have ever read on this board.
> 
> ...


You honestly think Kirk and Ben is a sustaibale starting guard combination miz?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> You honestly think Kirk and Ben is a sustaibale starting guard combination miz?



have to think about this.

up early on a saturday today cause i have to drive out to montauk!

will get back to you. 


in the meantime, let's everyone hold their proverbial horses, calm down, and stop it with the kirk sucks let's vote kirk off the island crap, ok?

thanks.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> have to think about this.
> 
> up early on a saturday today cause i have to drive out to montauk!
> 
> ...


Well wherever montauk is ... but enjoy 

I spent my Saturday morning in the surf at Miami Beach ( Aust ) Perfect day 

Anyway ... hey I love Kirk . He's the nuts 

But...... all I am saying is that I think Ben Gordon is an extraordinary talent and if it gets down to making a hard decision in a choice that may need to be ultimately made ( for the sake of balancing the team - and I think it will) I would vote for Ben being backed by Duhon .. or Duhon holding the reigns until Ben can better round out his pro game across other facets beyond just scoring

And that's no diss to Kirk who I do believe is a heck of a good player


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did I ever call Skiles a racist, and that is why Kirk gets more PT? No. I said that Skiles is more willing to give Kirk second chances, and not ever send a message because he is a white point guard that Skiles is trying to mold into a premier point guard at the expense of a good offense sometimes. See that connection, the point guard connection, that was my main point, and then other posters twisted it into me thinking that Skiles is a racist. Of course not, he is not going to just play Jared Reiner or Eric Piatowski big minutes, because he can't simply get away with that, and he doesn't have a connection with them besides that they are both white. But Skiles is a point guard, and Kirk is the golden boy with the fans, he can do no wrong, so Skiles is taking advantage of that, and playing Kirk big minutes to try to develop Kirk into a big time point guard, but in reality, Kirk needs to get his minutes reduced, he is just wasted out there, losing energy. Ever wonder why Kirk is such a crappy clutch player, and doesn't have big 4th quarters. He plays the rest of the game more then not, and he is too tired to do anything productive. In reality we would be much better if Kirk took a 6-8 minute cut in pt, and Ben Gordon got a raise in it. It is the reality of the team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Did I ever call Skiles a racist, and that is why Kirk gets more PT? No. I said that Skiles is more willing to give Kirk second chances, and not ever send a message because he is a white point guard


You said "because he's a white point guard. Why do you have stick the white. There are other point guards on this team and he if he favors pg's, how come Frank Williams doesn't get any time on the court? Ohhh...because he's white....



> that Skiles is trying to mold into a premier point guard at the expense of a good offense sometimes. See that connection, the point guard connection, that was my main point, and then other posters twisted it into me thinking that Skiles is a racist.


A racist is one who discriminates based on race.



> Of course not, he is not going to just play Jared Reiner or Eric Piatowski big minutes, because he can't simply get away with that,and he doesn't have a connection with them besides that they are both white.


So now he would play them more if he could "get away with" it?



> But Skiles is a point guard, and Kirk is the golden boy with the fans, he can do no wrong, so Skiles is taking advantage of that,


What does Hinrich being a fan favorite have anything to do with pt? Skiles is not going to let any fans dictate who gets how many minutes.



> and playing Kirk big minutes to try to develop Kirk into a big time point guard, but in reality, Kirk needs to get his minutes reduced, he is just wasted out there, losing energy. Ever wonder why Kirk is such a crappy clutch player, and doesn't have big 4th quarters. He plays the rest of the game more then not, and he is too tired to do anything productive. In reality we would be much better if Kirk took a 6-8 minute cut in pt, and Ben Gordon got a raise in it. It is the reality of the team.


Defensively he was clutch in the end so "too tired to do anything productive" is not true.

I think your thoughts are all jumbled up here and you yourself do not know exactly what you are posting. I think you should be more careful in your posts and realize the implications of what you are accusing Skiles of. Is Skiles being discriminatory on the basis of race? According to you, yes he is. 

Sadly, this is how some casual fans feel. It's a classic case of judging the book by its cover, making connections simply because 2 and 2 seem to fit together when in fact a closer inspection indicates that it is hardly the case.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gameflow

Antonio Davis and Andres Nocioni had the highest help value with 9.
Eddy was the only one with negative help value points.

Our comeback lineup consisted of : 
Duhon, AD, Nocioni, Gordon, and Othella (capped off a 9-0 run)
Second best lineup of the night :
Hinrich, AD, Tyson, Othella, and Gordon (11-2 run in the fourth)

Our worst lineup had :
Duhon, Eddy, Griffin, Pike, AD (17-2 run by the Spurs)


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Gameflow
> 
> 
> Our worst lineup had :
> Duhon, Eddy, Griffin, Pike, AD (17-2 run by the Spurs)



yuck... I can't say I'm not surprised that lineup didn't work!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> yuck... I can't say I'm not surprised that lineup didn't work!


 Chandler, Ben, and Kirk were in foul trouble and Skiles was scrambling, trying to protect them. Depth is so important and Luol would have definetely helped.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Chandler, Ben, and Kirk were in foul trouble and Skiles was scrambling, trying to protect them. Depth is so important and Luol would have definetely helped.



I know, I was watching the game, there wasn't much else Skiles could have done... I'm thinking we win this game with Deng but who knows with this team... Noc did all he could ahve done, I thought he had a great game


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> But Skiles is a point guard, and Kirk is the golden boy with the fans, he can do no wrong, so Skiles is taking advantage of that, and playing Kirk big minutes to try to develop Kirk into a big time point guard,
> 
> 
> > If Skiles is trying to develop Kirk into a big time point guard, then why is Kirk not playing the point all the time? And, yes, I know the Bulls really need a sg, so don't use that as an excuse.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Sadly, this is how some casual fans feel. It's a classic case of judging the book by its cover, making connections simply because 2 and 2 seem to fit together when in fact a closer inspection indicates that it is hardly the case.


You said it well Spongy, but sadly I think we all might as well give up. When people hold such pre-conceived notions about race, its generally impossible to enlighten them.

*rac·ism* (r














s







z














m)
The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others. 

I'd have an easier time making that case that we have basketball racism among our posters than racism among our coaches and players.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Mr. T said:


> So why are over 70% of the players black when over 60% of the coaches are white?
> 
> It's rather comical with those percentages that we can start tossing around racial accusations against white coaches. It seems to me the numbers suggest that coaches are pretty much to a man, more concerned with W's than white or black.
> 
> ...


It's because back when a lot of the coaches played...there were a lot more white players than there are now


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> You said it well Spongy, but sadly I think we all might as well give up. When people hold such pre-conceived notions about race, its generally impossible to enlighten them.
> 
> *rac·ism* (r
> 
> ...


This definition is a bit different than what BBS is alleging though. 

I mean, most everyone believes the first part of the definition; that race accounts for (at least some) differences in human character or ability. Even if it's only because we all see race and that makes character develop differently.

Almost no one, though, I think believes that a particular race is superior to others. 

Don't know how all of that stuff fits into the argument... just pointing out that the definition doesn't really fit what everyone gets so worked up about.

Regarding what everyone's so worked up about, I just don't see it. I'd probably be trying to put the ball in Gordon's hands, but there are simply too many variables at play in a game situation to blame it on that.

For example... we all know (or should) that John Paxson once won us the championship in 1993 with almost no time left. Was it racism that led him, and not Michael Jordan to take that shot? Uh... no. Any individual occurance will not necessarily reflect the aggregates we see over a career. Over the course of a career, you want MJ taking that shot. In that particular game (or any given game), you don't worry about how the aggregate is gonna look though.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm too lazy to fish through all the old postings. Nice comeback by the Bulls. Only issue I had was the timeout with about a minute to go... and we draw up a jumper for AD?!  If anything Harrington (whom Skiles was trying to get into the game anyways but mysteriously didn't go in after a TO) would have been a good option. And yeah... some guy named Ben Gordon who was abusing players in the 4th Q. I know they were starting to double Ben more but my God.. get the kid the ball.

Enjoyable game. Sour ending. Ben Gordon is the man, yet again. Othella should be re-signed


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Our worst lineup had :
> Duhon, Eddy, Griffin, Pike, AD (17-2 run by the Spurs)


the mystery of why Eddy has a bad +/- ratio solved. The Bulls aren't that bad with Curry in with good players with him, but when lineups like these happen, which they do in some point in most games, just usually not this bad, that is where the +/- stat fails.


----------

